# A Merry Furry Christmas



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

From my friends to yours


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What lovely pictures!


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Aahhh! So beautiful


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

You do not post enough pictures of your dogs!! Who's the little guy? What's his/her name? And is she/he a Chihuahua? Adorable!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I know, with the holidays keeping me busy I never take pictures of them anymore! That is my little Hennessey, yeppers she is a chihuahua! The most stocky, rough-n-tough, don't-mess-with-me chihuahua ever! I am not a small dog person, but this little dog has such a large personality(and ears) that she is the absolute highlight of the household! Hennessey doesn't make too many appearances in the photoshoots because she does not sit still, or gives me the saddest look if I make her.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are precious!


----------

